

How to setup correctly OSX for Python development - riccardoforina
http://www.codingnot.es/how-to-setup-correctly-osx-for-python-development/

======
Rust
I should be noted that XQuartz (<http://xquartz.macosforge.org/>) is required
in order to install Python on Mountain Lion (and possibly Lion as well).

~~~
riccardoforina
Thank you Rust, I forgot about that. Article updated and you got the credit
for it :)

